# Piranha Breeding Award



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Leasure1 successfully spawned red belly piranha and documented fry rearing for over 2 months. So I am pleased to award him with the Breeding Award. Documentation can be found through the following thread:

http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=141052


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Still getting better at it.....tough at first....but with the help of many....I think I have much more success to come...and would have never made it this far if it weren't for all the other fellow breeders giving me tips and info. Thanks again.


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

congrats leasure....so how many did you finally wind up with?


----------

